# Sky TV and benefits



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

You know I am probably going to get shot down for this, but I am going to say it. I am a bit fed up of people say people on benefits shouldn't have sky TV.

I am on disability benefits and yes have a Sky package.. so Broadband/tv/phone. I have Bipolar, am in and out of hospital, so really can't work.


I don't go out alone, unless to walk the dogs, so don't go out to socialize, I don't buy clothes/have my hair done very often

So the sky package helps me get through. On really bad days/weeks I can distract myself with a movie... and it's a god send

Please people don't label everyone the same


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I dont label everyone the same, ive said things on threads about this and still stand by everything ive said because the people that i object to having "luxuries" on benefits are the ones that have never worked, have no intentions of ever working, get their houses paid for them and everything else that goes with it, YET they can afford to drink,smoke, have sky tv i think its outrageous and they should be allowed to have it and get away with it.

I hope in previous threads that i have made that clear, but there are still people, what seems like to be defending these people.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ahem!!

Why shouldn't you have sky, it's your choice how you spend them payments, have you have said it is a god send, it helps you through those tough times.

Its like people moan 'they're spending they're benefits on alcohol'
Fine let them, they're clearly missing out on food, clothing and such.
I know it is 'tax payers' money, but its not, it has long gone from the tax payer people would still pay tax whether people were on beenfits or not!!

People regulary go to me 'we're paying for your lifestyle!'
Well no your not, if benefits dissapeared, tax most definately wouldn't!

Anyway, rant over 

Sit back and enjoy your sky!! p.s there is loads of the disney films on anytime


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

5headh said:


> Ahem!!
> 
> Why shouldn't you have sky, it's your choice how you spend them payments, have you have said it is a god send, it helps you through those tough times.
> 
> ...


and if everyone jumped on the ide rather claim benefits than work bandwagon would equal no tax paid no benefit money, surely.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think what really gets people's back up is when certain people complain about having no money for necessaties such as heating or food, etc & yet are spending £££'s on luxuries such as Sky Tv.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> I think what really gets people's back up is when certain people complain about having no money for necessaties such as heating or food, etc & yet are spending £££'s on luxuries such as Sky Tv.


That makes sense - thanks  It's just hard, I would love to work, but really can't. Does that mean i should go without everything that helps me cope.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> That makes sense - thanks  It's just hard, I would love to work, but really can't. Does that mean i should go without everything that helps me cope.


answer to your question.........no it doesnt, you enjoy.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> answer to your question.........no it doesnt, you enjoy.


Thanks  wasn't meaning to be argumentative. I've only had sky since Jan and I've felt guilty ever since.

but the strange thing is I actually pay £10 less a month with sky than I did before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks  wasn't meaning to be argumentative. *I've only had sky since Jan and I've felt guilty ever since.
> *
> but the strange thing is I actually pay £10 less a month with sky than I did before.


what an earth for? some folks have a problem with the ''greedy'' not the genuine ''needy''

if the sky is all you have and it brings you enjoyment then i think you should have it and not take any damn notice of anyone else.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Never see the relevance of the Sky argument, how far do you take it shouldn't have a TV at all !

Also, working tax credits/child benefit is a benefit, if you receive either shouldn't you be permitted to have Sky either


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks  wasn't meaning to be argumentative. I've only had sky since Jan and I've felt guilty ever since.
> 
> but the strange thing is I actually pay £10 less a month with sky than I did before.


didnt think you were being argumentative at all and dont you feel guilty.

£10 less......BONUS, you enjoy it.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> didnt think you were being argumentative at all and dont you feel guilty.
> 
> £10 less......BONUS, you enjoy it.


I do get DLA, but that goes on paying a private therapist to deal with my abuse stuff, the rest goes on bills and stuff.

I guess I feel guilty, cos i so often hear "we go out to work to provide for you" and I hate I can't work. I hate people are having to provide for me.. sorry, just in a bad way today, and feeling worthless and guilty


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sky is actually pretty cheap I think. I signed up to Sky+ and its costing £13.25 for six months, then £26 a month. Plus I got £100 M and S vouchers for signing up. A takeaway for two is easily £15, Sky goes further than that


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm on benefits due to my illness and have sky. My parents pay most of it but I pay a portion of it. I need the tv when I'm not well as it distracts me. Don't feel guilty! I don't!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> You know I am probably going to get shot down for this, but I am going to say it. I am a bit fed up of people say people on benefits shouldn't have sky TV.
> 
> I am on disability benefits and yes have a Sky package.. so Broadband/tv/phone. I have Bipolar, am in and out of hospital, so really can't work.
> 
> ...


If you break down the cost of a lot of these packages it's a lot cheaper for people on benefits and/or low incomes than other forms of entertainment.

And like you say access to a phone and internet is a live saver and helps those looking for work find work.

I think there are a lot worse things that people could be 'wasting' their money on.

You enjoy your Films and ignore the rest


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> I do get DLA, but that goes on paying a private therapist to deal with my abuse stuff, the rest goes on bills and stuff.
> 
> I guess I feel guilty, cos i so often hear "we go out to work to provide for you" and I hate I can't work. I hate people are having to provide for me.. sorry, just in a bad way today, and feeling worthless and guilty


But benefits are there for people in need, I don't think anyone would dispute that or begrudge people for claiming if they are genuine. Life is unpredictable & we never know when we may be in need of help & that's what benefits are for but not to be a 'career choice' as it is for some people.

Not only do I depise people cheating the system because I am working & paying for their lifestyle choice but also because they are cheating those who are in need, they are making life more difficult for genuine claimants & making a mockery of a system that was designed to help people.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

if someone wants to spend their benefit money on sky then so what? whos business is it? NOBODYS! I am so sick of people going on and on about how people on benefits spend their money, once it is in their bank it's theirs to do with as they please, and quite honestly if someone is stuck at home a lot due to being unemployed or unable to work and they want some light entertainment in the form of sky tv then they can have it! not everyone on benefits chooses to be, not everyone on benefits can go away on fancy holidays every year, not everyone on benefits is a scrounger, it's a shame that people get judged and tarred with the same brush and bad name for either being ill or struggling to find a job. 

so OP stop feeling guilty, enjoy your telly and any rude comments stick two fingers up it's nobodys business


----------



## dog4god (Jan 15, 2013)

Sky, I have that, yes it is a bit cheaper than Vergin, I pay about £56 a month, that is film Chanel's, free phone calls all day and to France plus INTERNET.
Only one problem if it snows the TV picture breaks up, so snow snow go away, come back another day.
As for benefits you have to prove that you need them.
PS. this is my 301 post yippy...


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think if they want to spend their benefits on Sky or whatever else rather than food and heating, then let them sit there cold and hungry, if the tv is what makes them happy. As long as they are trying to find work if they are able to do so, then it's up to them. 
My benefits go on my animals so i sit here cold and hungry, my choice.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

everyone is different. i get annoyed when i see peps who are on benefits in my local shops buying £10 of lottery cards and 40 **** at a time.If you can afford Sky good luck. i couldn't justify it and cancelled mine a year ago.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

dexter said:


> everyone is different. i get annoyed when i see peps who are on benefits in my local shops buying £10 of lottery cards and 40 **** at a time.If you can afford Sky good luck. i couldn't justify it and cancelled mine a year ago.


I have Sky, but only because the person i am staying with has it, it's his house. 
But when i lived alone, i couldn't afford anything other than a freeview box given to me by a friend....and i was working at the time!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im on benefits including DLA , we have virgin for broadband, phone and TV, we dont have the extras like movies and sport, cant justify the extra virgin charge for those its like 30 odd quid extra, instead we have netflix which is 5.99 a month, I dont go out very often at all un less i really have to, we dont drink or go out spending money on takeways, so our entertainment is the tv also because i dont go out the internet is a god send to keep intouch with family freinds and online shopping , i dont think anyone should feel guilty on what they spend there money on especially if its something that makes you feel better in yourself
So i say enjoy


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

We ALL have to make choices and we all get pretty fed up when those in receipt of benefits believe we should pay for them to have luxuries we can't afford for ourselves. The whole paid for TV thing doesn't get any sympathy from me because I don't have it so I know it's possible to live without it. There are loads of TV channels available without paying. It isn't as if anyone is suggesting those on benefits shouldn't watch TV.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Again my money il spend it on what i choose to
Untill i become ill i worked, so i will not ever be told what i can and cant spend my benefits on


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum, I don't see why anyone could possibly object to you having a Sky package, especially as you are at home though illness, not a life choice.

The benefit system is there to support the vulnerable. If Sky helps you through the darker times, through distraction, then good luck to you. Enjoy.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

to be honest its up to you what you if you have sky or not , in your case it helps you relax ect ... a lot on benefits to abuse the system others don't ... im on housing benefits but i don't have sky simply because im living on my own and yes i do work part time i can not afford it but saying that i don't miss sky anyway , we used to have it back at my parents but they got rid of it because it was too expensive hence why im not going to bother with it again 

a lot of people judge by the cover and not really whats going on in others lives


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> You know I am probably going to get shot down for this, but I am going to say it. I am a bit fed up of people say people on benefits shouldn't have sky TV.
> 
> I am on disability benefits and yes have a Sky package.. so Broadband/tv/phone. I have Bipolar, am in and out of hospital, so really can't work.
> 
> ...


I know, im fed up of it too...OTHER SERVICE PROVIDERS ARE AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

how come its always people with sky who get it in the neck anyway. If tv is a luxury then surely we should also be having a go at anyone who pays their license fee while on benefits?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not on benefits but I would never tell someone who is how they should spend it. Anyone if us could find ourselves on benefits one day and if it were me, I would go insane if I had nothing to do all day. I can imagine the TV and Internet help to keep people healthy in mind. So do I begrudge them that: no way. If I had to compromise to keep Sky TV and the Internet, you bet I would. After all, if I'm not working, I have time to shop around to buy cheaper food, cheaper clothes, etc. so if people on benefits want Sky then good luck to them.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

porps said:


> how come its always people with sky who get it in the neck anyway. If tv is a luxury then surely we should also be having a go at anyone who pays their license fee while on benefits?


A lot of people would like to see people on benefits sitting in a room with no TV no internet nothing
But then thinking about it i dont think then they would be happy


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I do get DLA, but that goes on paying a private therapist to deal with my abuse stuff, the rest goes on bills and stuff.
> 
> I guess I feel guilty, cos i so often hear "we go out to work to provide for you" and I hate I can't work. I hate people are having to provide for me.. sorry, just in a bad way today, and feeling worthless and guilty


Do you know what, yes we go out to work to provide for people who are unfortunate enough to have what you have and do you know something else i dont mind one bit and please dont take this the wrong way because i dont wish anyone to be ill, but it makes it worthwhile to think its going on someone that deserves it rather than going out to work everyday to help keep the idle ones.

Please dont feel worthless and guilty.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> Do you know what, yes we go out to work to provide for people who are unfortunate enough to have what you have and do you know something else i dont mind one bit and please dont take this the wrong way because i dont wish anyone to be ill, but it makes it worthwhile to think its going on someone that deserves it rather than going out to work everyday to help keep the idle ones.
> 
> Please dont feel worthless and guilty.


Wish more people could be like you and say something like that to us who do need DLA


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

havoc said:


> We ALL have to make choices and we all get pretty fed up when those in receipt of benefits believe we should pay for them to have luxuries we can't afford for ourselves. The whole paid for TV thing doesn't get any sympathy from me because I don't have it so I know it's possible to live without it. There are loads of TV channels available without paying. It isn't as if anyone is suggesting those on benefits shouldn't watch TV.


The best channels are the Sky channels, which you have to pay for. If we are talking necessities, nobody needs tv, broadband or even the radio. We don't need a washing machine, or a dishwasher or anything else of that nature. How boring is that?

I don't consider Sky tv to be a luxury, not when others will spend just as much if not more on the cinema, or down the pub even if only for one drink a week. I took my son and his girlfriend out for a meal last week for his birthday and they both had a glass of wine each and that came to £7. I was horrified.

Next time they can have tea like me.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> A lot of people would like to see people on benefits sitting in a room with no TV no internet nothing


or even out looking for a job maybe?

i cant afford Sky, I can only just afford Freeview

TBH its the JSA seekers sitting on a PS3 all day who are the irritating ones


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> Wish more people could be like you and say something like that to us who do need DLA


because one day i might be unfortunate enough to need it so i dont call people like you. one day i might lose my job and need to be on benefits while ime looking for more work so i dont call people like that either, but never would i ever make claiming off the state a career choice, never if i was young enough, churn out kids as a pay rise or expect luxuries that some working people cant afford so yes i do call people like that.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Oh believe me if you are able to work and able to look for work then i believe they should be active in looking 

Im Disabled having many health issues , but my gawd i really wish i could work again, its the work shy lazy buggers that give everybody on benefits a bad name


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I would swap my bipolar and benefits any day.

For a quality of life, where I can leave the house on my own consistently, where I'm not having intrusive and scary thoughts, where I'm not in and out of hospital at least twice a year. Were I'm too scared to leave my living room, so sleep on the settee.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I actually had someone many yrs ago now say to me oh your so lucky you get extra money, this wasnt about me it was about my now 15yr old son who is partially sighted, autism, lax ligaments amongst other things, i turned round and said id rather have my little boy 100% healthy then any money in the world, i was ready to knock her out but walked away and never spoke to her again!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I would swap my bipolar and benefits any day.
> 
> For a quality of life, where I can leave the house on my own consistently, where I'm not having intrusive and scary thoughts, where I'm not in and out of hospital at least twice a year. Were I'm too scared to leave my living room, so sleep on the settee.


If only you could change lives and let some of these people see just how lucky they are. All some of them have to fear is the social ringing them up saying theyve got them a job.

life is very unfair.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> If only you could change lives and let some of these people see just how lucky they are. All some of them have to fear is the social ringing them up saying theyve got them a job.
> 
> life is very unfair.


I'm waiting for that call. Not been changed over on to ESA yet... scared stiff


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Its the p*** takers who get benefits when they know they shouldn't, that make it hard for those that do genuinely need it.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's the same old story, most on benefits need them and deserve them sadly those that just don't want to work manage to get everyone labelled the same.



DollyGirl08 said:


> I think if they want to spend their benefits on Sky or whatever else rather than food and heating, then let them sit there cold and hungry, if the tv is what makes them happy. As long as they are trying to find work if they are able to do so, then it's up to them.
> My benefits go on my animals so i sit here cold and hungry, my choice.


I can't totally agree with this comment, I have seen many families on benefits with no intention of working, they have all the latest gadgets and luxuries but not enough money is left for providing their kids with decent meals, and they complain that they are hard up. I wish there was a foolproof way to give more money to those that deserve it and less to the workshy.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

God what is it with this place at the mo!  sick of seeing bloody benefit threads and people lording it over others!

Who wants to live without TV?? seriously what do we expect people to do?? sit in a cold dark room with nothing 

We dont know EVERY persons reasons for claiming benefits - many have valued reasons and probably use their TV as a way of keeping up to date with the outside world 

I work - I work damn hard but I certainly dont begrudge anyone having a few luxuries - life is **** enough as it is!

I think we should focus more on the real fraudsters of the country the bankers/governments - who fleece us all on a daily basis .....

PF is becoming a judgemental forum !!rrr:rrr:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Personally i dont mind people on benefits having some sort of luxury item on top of their basic needs. What I object to is when they seem to have more stuff then me without having to work for it!!
Its extremely galling if you hate your job and suffered through panic attacks, self harm, depression and countless crying fits because you were brought up to believe that everybody had to work regardless and things like sociaphobia didnt exist. So the fact that some people (I emphasise the _some_!!) are living way better then me and not having to drag themselves to a job they loathe really pees me off!!


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Personally i dont mind people on benefits having some sort of luxury item on top of their basic needs. What I object to is when they seem to have more stuff then me without having to work for it!!
> Its extremely galling if you hate your job and suffered through panic attacks, self harm, depression and countless crying fits because you were brought up to believe that everybody had to work regardless and things like sociaphobia didnt exist. So the fact that some people (I emphasise the _some_!!) are living way better then me and not having to drag themselves to a job they loathe really pees me off!!


Agreed!

Cloversmum, your sky tv package obviously has significant benefit to your mental health... NEVER EVER feel guilty for using your benefits to pay for your tv therapy!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> I'm waiting for that call. Not been changed over on to ESA yet... scared stiff


What is ESA please?



suzy93074 said:


> God what is it with this place at the mo!  sick of seeing bloody benefit threads and people lording it over others!
> 
> Who wants to live without TV?? seriously what do we expect people to do?? sit in a cold dark room with nothing
> 
> ...


Nobody is saying that people should not have tv. The basic Sky package only costs £20 per month, so it is hardly a great luxury. More than half of that is needed for the bloody tv licence even if you never watch BBC, which really pees me off to be honest.

Personally, I could not care less what English people spend their benefits on, so long as they don't then come along crying they don't have enough to eat.


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

ESA = employment Support Allowance


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t have Sky. I have 4 dogs. That is my choice and it makes me happy. 
Envy and bitterness only make you unhappy, people.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> or even out looking for a job maybe?
> 
> i cant afford Sky, I can only just afford Freeview
> 
> TBH its the JSA seekers sitting on a PS3 all day who are the irritating ones


Not everyone is a benefit cheat. Many are looking for work but that will not necessarily fill every hour of every day. Plus the Internet is a useful tool in helping people find work. People aren't machines, most probably have worked for many years of their life before finding themselves on benefits. Even though both my husband and I work, he says he does not need Sky or cable but I like to have it. We are all different. Whilst some may survive on benefits without Sky, others don't want to. It all boils down to each of us being different. I don't care what or how people choose to spend their benefits; it's none of my concern, so long as they are genuine claimants that's their business. Even those of us who work still have to make compromises when deciding where, when or how we spend the money available to us. It's no different to being on benefits except workers usually have more money.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

hows about....


work and get made unemployed and you get a years JSA

THEN you get basic state help only, food parcels, cash card (government shops only)


seems fair to me


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

id also mobilise the great unwashed under 30's who have never worked, doing community projects, gardening, etc, etc


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I got rid of sky when Steve left cos I dont watch tv so it seemed stupid to pay for both that and a tv licence just for the three weeks a year that the kidlets would visit ... especially when they are outside playing or visiting friends and family for most of that time and only watched the tele for a couple of hours in the evening

But I see no wrong in your having it and you def shouldnt be feeling guilty about it


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> God what is it with this place at the mo!  sick of seeing bloody benefit threads and people lording it over others!
> 
> Who wants to live without TV?? seriously what do we expect people to do?? sit in a cold dark room with nothing
> 
> ...


Ime not lording it over anyone, neither do i want to see anyone in a cold dark room or want anyone cut off from the wide world. What i do want is for people to read these or my posts properly because its clear to see that the only people ime against are those workshy scroungers that think we should go to work, something they couldnt ever imagine wanting to do and pay for their luxuries be it sky tv, booze, **** and whatever else they think they have a rights to.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> hows about....
> 
> work and get made unemployed and you get a years JSA
> 
> ...


and where do the disabled who can't work fit into that?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> hows about....
> 
> work and get made unemployed and you get a years JSA
> 
> ...


Logical perhaps, fair no. It all boils down the fact that there are too many people living on this little island and there are simply not enough jobs to sustain everyone. With hundreds if not thousands of people in some cases applying for a single job, the job seeking process can take a lot longer than a year. There is so little to differentiate between job candidates these days that at the end of the day, I think successful job seeking boils down to pot luck or knowing someone already in the business.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I don`t have Sky. I have 4 dogs. That is my choice and it makes me happy.
> Envy and bitterness only make you unhappy, people.


For real!! I havent got the energy to be hating on evryone - If I did I would never smile!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Ime not lording it over anyone, neither do i want to see anyone in a cold dark room or want anyone cut off from the wide world. What i do want is for people to read these or my posts properly because its clear to see that the only people ime against are those workshy scroungers that think we should go to work, something they couldnt ever imagine wanting to do and pay for their luxuries be it sky tv, booze, **** and whatever else they think they have a rights to.


I never actually mentioned your name :sosp:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> You know I am probably going to get shot down for this, but I am going to say it. I am a bit fed up of people say people on benefits shouldn't have sky TV.
> 
> I am on disability benefits and yes have a Sky package.. so Broadband/tv/phone. I have Bipolar, am in and out of hospital, so really can't work.
> 
> ...


im sick of seeing this too

if people can afford sky TV then its no one elses business if they have it

im also sick of hearing 'i work and i cant afford sky tv' **** off! if you cant afford it maybe cut down on your ******* holidays or **** and booze or nights out or get a less expensive car or house or something but dont take your jealousy out on others


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> A lot of people would like to see people on benefits sitting in a room with no TV no internet nothing


I'm beginning to wonder if people understand TV. You don't have to have a paid for service. Not once has anyone said they think people on benefits shouldn't have TV.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

dexter said:


> Its the p*** takers who get benefits when they know they shouldn't, that make it hard for those that do genuinely need it.


Exactly!! sad thing is most people just heap everyone under the same umbrella without actually knowing the circumstances - life is never black and white its mostly grey and very shaded!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> if people can afford sky TV then its no one elses business if they have it


Well this thread and others like it have changed the way I feel about the whole benefits system. I used to think it was a myth that people on benefits received more than they needed. I don't now.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

havoc said:


> Well this thread and others like it have changed the way I feel about the whole benefits system. I used to think it was a myth that people on benefits received more than they needed.  I don't now.


its not really up to you to say what people do or dont need

you will find that a lot of the time those on benefits will cut out something to be able to afford things like sky TV

i know when me and my OH were on the dole we cut out heating/hot water to be able to afford the odd take away or a subway/greggs sandwich or a trip to the seaside in the summer


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im also sick of hearing 'i work and i cant afford sky tv' **** off! if you cant afford it maybe cut down on your ******* holidays or **** and booze or nights out or get a less expensive car or house or something but dont take your jealousy out on others


I think the only ones who are complaining that they work and cant afford Sky TV also cant afford any of the other stuff you mentioned!
That is why they complain.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

havoc said:


> Well this thread and others like it have changed the way I feel about the whole benefits system. I used to think it was a myth that people on benefits received more than they needed. I don't now.


Why because someone who claims manages their money soundly?? which therefore allows them to use a portion to have a cheap sky package?? just because someone claiming has sky does not mean they are getting more than they should it may mean they manage what they do get efficiently


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> I think the only ones who are complaining that they work and cant afford Sky TV also cant afford any of the other stuff you mentioned!
> That is why they complain.....


well clearly they either arent good at managing their money or their bills are too high


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I cut out other things to have a sky package... cos it helps me manage my illness. 

And if you look at it this way. If having a sky package helps me manage, it keeps me out of hospital, which saves tax payers a hell of a lot more money.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I never actually mentioned your name :sosp:


No but obvious, when ive posted in every benefit thread, i dont mind one bit i will always stand up and be against the idle workshy but stand by the genuine ones and have sympathy with the ones that go out and earn money to keep the idle in the lifestyle they would never imagine giving up.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well clearly they either arent good at managing their money or their bills are too high


well, D'oh!:sosp:
Ya think??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> No but obvious, when ive posted in every benefit thread, i dont mind one bit i will always stand up and be against the idle workshy but stand by the genuine ones and have sympathy with the ones that go out and earn money to keep the idle in the lifestyle they would never imagine giving up.


Actually i was thinking of previous ones .....a couple of months back ...so no i was not picking out u!...i dont think u were even posting on those ones ....

i do agree that the idle and proven workshy shud not get what they do...just some people so tend to tarr evryone with same brush


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> well, D'oh!:sosp:
> Ya think??


 your eyes as much as you like

dont take it out on others because you (general you) cant afford sky tv


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Actually i was thinking of previous ones .....a couple of months back ...so no i was not picking out u!...i dont think u were even posting on those ones ....
> 
> i do agree that the idle and proven workshy shud not get what they do...just some people so tend to tarr evryone with same brush


I really dont mind been quoted anyway no i dont tar everyone with the same brush thats not fair, i know people have good friends that have been on benefits and i have every sympathy there are genuine ones.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> I really dont mind been quoted anyway no i dont tar everyone with the same brush thats not fair, i know people have good friends that have been on benefits and i have every sympathy there are genuine ones.


Agreed! ...i didnt quote anyone cos i was talking in general on the forum


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> i do agree that the idle and proven workshy shud not get what they do...just some people so tend to tarr evryone with same brush


I think there is a generation of people who genuinely seem to feel that they deserve enough money to buy their luxuries and wont have to work for it. Im not sure how to encourage them to change as alot of the time they are second or third generation welfare benefiters! So it becomes a way of life ingrained from childhood. 
I havent heard anyone on this thread say they are abusing benefits (saving for a luxury is normal IMO) but unfortunately they get tarred with the same brush as the DM proud to be a sponger types.



tinktinktinkerbell said:


> your eyes as much as you like
> dont take it out on others because you (general you) cant afford sky tv


seriously? how can you think its ok for someone to work their arse off to pay bills and mortgage, etc and be unable to afford all the luxury items that someone who has never worked a day in their life exploits the system to get?
If it really doesnt bother you then you can pay money into my bank account every month so I can afford that cruise Ive always wanted!!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

What would you do if a family member was paying for the sky package for someone on benefits


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I think the only ones who are complaining that they work and cant afford Sky TV also cant afford any of the other stuff you mentioned!
> That is why they complain.....


Or they'r just miserable f*(%^$".


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I do get DLA, but that goes on paying a private therapist to deal with my abuse stuff, the rest goes on bills and stuff.
> 
> I guess I feel guilty, cos i so often hear "we go out to work to provide for you" and I hate I can't work. I hate people are having to provide for me.. sorry, just in a bad way today, and feeling worthless and guilty


I wonder if you feel like I do. I get benefits because I have been found unfit for work and I get DLA too. On my esa letter it says I get a certain amount because I am severely disabled....I still havne't gotten my head around the fact I'm disabled.... I can hardly walk, my right arm/hand is weak yet in my head I'm me, I'm not disabled...it'sa label that takes time to get used to I think.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> I wonder if you feel like I do. I get benefits because I have been found unfit for work and I get DLA too. On my esa letter it says I get a certain amount because I am severely disabled....I still havne't gotten my head around the fact I'm disabled.... I can hardly walk, my right arm/hand is weak yet in my head I'm me, I'm not disabled...it'sa label that takes time to get used to I think.


I don't use the word disabled in every day life.. I'm just me who has limitations. What I do find hard is how bloody limited those limitations are.. like if I have a shower and eat, it's a good day.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> seriously? how can you think its ok for someone to work their arse off to pay bills and mortgage, etc and be unable to afford all the luxury items that someone who has never worked a day in their life exploits the system to get?
> If it really doesnt bother you then you can pay money into my bank account every month so I can afford that cruise Ive always wanted!!


as i said those that can afford it go without something else to be able to afford it


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> as i said those that can afford it go without something else to be able to afford it


Actually...you appeared to be having a go at anyone that WORKS and complains about their lot in life...you said that if they wanted sky they should go without a number of other things and stop taking their jealousy out on others ( I'm assuming that those 'others' would be people living on benefits)

So, my OH is registered disabled. We are struggling to figure out how we will afford to live together because I earn too much for him to be entitled to any help...however in the grand scheme of things I really don't earn a lot. What would you have me go without? Food for my children? My phone that means I can be contacted should my children have an accident? Maybe my car...oh hang on I require that for my job...

So lets strip this down...because I work we will struggle...if I lived on benefits actually we genuinely would be better off. So where is the justice in that?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Pixieandbow said:


> Actually...you appeared to be having a go at anyone that WORKS and complains about their lot in life...you said that if they wanted sky they should go without a number of other things and stop taking their jealousy out on others ( I'm assuming that those 'others' would be people living on benefits)
> 
> So, my OH is registered disabled. We are struggling to figure out how we will afford to live together because I earn too much for him to be entitled to any help...however in the grand scheme of things I really don't earn a lot. What would you have me go without? Food for my children? My phone that means I can be contacted should my children have an accident? Maybe my car...oh hang on I require that for my job...
> 
> So lets strip this down...because I work we will struggle...if I lived on benefits actually we genuinely would be better off. So where is the justice in that?


can your OH not get DLA?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> You know I am probably going to get shot down for this, but I am going to say it. I am a bit fed up of people say people on benefits shouldn't have sky TV.
> 
> I am on disability benefits and yes have a Sky package.. so Broadband/tv/phone. I have Bipolar, am in and out of hospital, so really can't work.
> 
> ...


how much does sky TV cost please?
I dont have it either!
neither can i work! but I do!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> can your OH not get DLA?


At the moment he does. When he moves in he will lose it because he only gets the carers aspect of it. It also mean he will lose his car from what we can gather.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm gonna say one thing before I move on!
ANYONE that can contribute to a forum CAN work!
just some choose not to!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Pixieandbow said:


> At the moment he does. When he moves in he will lose it because he only gets the carers aspect of it. It also mean he will lose his car from what we can gather.


why will he lose it?



DT said:


> I'm gonna say one thing before I move on!
> ANYONE that can contribute to a forum CAN work!
> just some choose not to!


i work in a work at home job, its all i can do though, i cant do a job that involves going out of the house


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> why will he lose it?
> 
> i work in a work at home job, its all i can do though, i cant do a job that involves going out of the house


My understanding from the calculator that I did is that we wouldn't be entitled to it anymore according to the government website. I don't understand the ins and outs of why, I just put in my hours of work and earnings and it said we couldn't get anything (apart from my existing tax credit for childcare, however if he moved in and wasn't working I may lose that because the government may decide I no longer need childcare)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Pixieandbow said:


> My understanding from the calculator that I did is that we wouldn't be entitled to it anymore according to the government website. I don't understand the ins and outs of why, I just put in my hours of work and earnings and it said we couldn't get anything (apart from my existing tax credit for childcare, however if he moved in and wasn't working I may lose that because the government may decide I no longer need childcare)


His dla shouldn't be affected unless his condition improves or gets worse. Some people who work also get DLA.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Pixieandbow said:


> My understanding from the calculator that I did is that we wouldn't be entitled to it anymore according to the government website. I don't understand the ins and outs of why, I just put in my hours of work and earnings and it said we couldn't get anything (apart from my existing tax credit for childcare, however if he moved in and wasn't working I may lose that because the government may decide I no longer need childcare)


DLA isnt means tested, what you earn will not come into it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> why will he lose it?
> 
> i work in a work at home job, its all i can do though, i cant do a job that involves going out of the house


Neither can I


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Neither can I


well you clearly can if you do


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

I work in benefits and it's not people like you cloversmum who I get annoyed with. It's the people who bring in their bank statements and other proofs and say to me 'I need my housing benefit sorted quickly because I cant afford to feed the kids' and they have sky (the most expensive package), wonga, gambling websites and transactions everyday in a pub on their statements.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well you clearly can if you do


Actually, i dont work at it happens.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DT said:


> Actually, i dont work at it happens.


on post 81 you said you do work


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> DLA isnt means tested, what you earn will not come into it


My understanding is he gets the higher rate mobility to help him with getting around. If he's living with me it becomes more difficult to argue he needs that help as I can run him around


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> on post 81 you said you do work


yeah this......


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

Pixieandbow said:


> My understanding is he gets the higher rate mobility to help him with getting around. If he's living with me it becomes more difficult to argue he needs that help as I can run him around


I think the DWP will confirm, but surely then you'd be entitled to Carer's Allowance? That's how I understand it. Having said that, I deal with them every day and they're useless.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> on post 81 you said you do work


Sorry for the confusion! I am actually retired, NOT on benifits I lost my contract due to illness with the council in 1996, I had been sick for 2 years, Started my own business the same year (OK I was based mainly at home) which we sold in 2008. Think maybe i am living in the past
BUT it is doable!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yeah this......


yeah what!


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

PGtips said:


> I think the DWP will confirm, but surely then you'd be entitled to Carer's Allowance? That's how I understand it. Having said that, I deal with them every day and they're useless.


I earn more than £100 per week after tax which means we aren't entitled to carers allowance also as yet OH hasn't been awarded any attendance allowance which he would need for us to be eligible for carers allowance


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Sorry for the confusion! I am actually retired, NOT on benifits I lost my contract due to illness with the council in 1996, I had been sick for 2 years, Started my own business the same year (OK I was based mainly at home) which we sold in 2008. Think maybe i am living in the past
> BUT it is doable!


its not doable for everyone


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> its not doable for everyone


OK! maybe not everyone! but for a great portion it is
pick oneself up, brush oneself down blah blah blah!
Think we all HAVE to admit there are just too many taking advantage of the welfare system .
I'd never argue that there are genuine cases out there, there are and always will be!

NOT disabledment I know!! BUT this phillpott case has just demonstrated me me JUST how easy it is and it HAS to stop!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> OK! maybe not everyone! but for a great portion it is
> pick oneself up, brush oneself down blah blah blah!
> Think we all HAVE to admit there are just too many taking advantage of the welfare system .
> I'd never argue that there are genuine cases out there, there are and always will be!
> ...


i know its not possible for me

and that philpot guy just winds me up, his attitude stinks


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i know its not possible for me
> 
> and that philpot guy just winds me up, his attitude stinks


Whats not possible for you?
You can't work or
You cant go out the house?


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i know its not possible for me
> 
> and that philpot guy just winds me up, his attitude stinks


Hopefully he will get what he deserves inside!!!

Philpott was a very extreme case of a benefit scrounger. He was also an incredibly abusive individual. I may be on my own in my view, but his wife was obviously abused, had tried to take her own life, may have been bullied into this plan, lost her children and is now in prison. I feel sorry for her in so many ways.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Whats not possible for you?
> You can't work or
> You cant go out the house?


cant do a job which involves going out of the house



Pixieandbow said:


> Hopefully he will get what he deserves inside!!!
> 
> Philpott was a very extreme case of a benefit scrounger. He was also an incredibly abusive individual. I may be on my own in my view, but his wife was obviously abused, had tried to take her own life, may have been bullied into this plan, lost her children and is now in prison. I feel sorry for her in so many ways.


tbf i agree with you, he tried to control the money side of things at the very least


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> cant do a job which involves going out of the house
> 
> tbf i agree with you, he tried to control the money side of things at the very least


It will be interesting to see what comes out as part of the serious case review. My general experience is that what appears in the press is often quite watered down (which makes a change)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So maybe its time the government sorted it out ! They ultimately have allowed the system to be exploited 

i think its crass and vile of the mp to say the phillpot case reflects the welfare system...what an awful thing to say ...what it does show is that the many systems in place including our legal system are flawed and thats what the bloody government shud b working on ...correcting the mistakes they allowed without punishing those who need it snd certainly not by putting people in the same context as a killer of six children and using that tragedy to prove a point!! ....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> So maybe its time the government sorted it out ! They ultimately have allowed the system to be exploited
> 
> i think its crass and vile of the mp to say the phillpot case reflects the welfare system...what an awful thing to say ... ....


I thnk the fact very that he was allowed to 'abusb the system for o long demonstrates its weaknesses Suzy!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i know its not possible for me
> 
> and that philpot guy just winds me up, his attitude stinks


so you saying you speeeecial
thats what they all say!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> so you saying you speeeecial
> thats what they all say!


no no im not special, im just not anyone else and just because others can do it doesnt mean i can


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no no im not special, im just not anyone else and just because others can do it doesnt mean i can


but you can contribute to a forum!
Are you unique!
I think not!
Do you own an animal?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> but you can contribute to a forum!
> Are you unique!
> I think not!
> Do you own an animal?


yes i can contribute to a forum, that does not mean i can go a job working out of the house, the fact you think the two are the same is laughable

i own several rodents


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> I thnk the fact very that he was allowed to 'abusb the system for o long demonstrates its weaknesses Suzy!


It does! But they shud be blaming themselves for that not pooling all claimants as the same ...they are so quick to condemn a society THEY have created


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i can contribute to a forum, that does not mean i can go a job working out of the house, the fact you think the two are the same is laughable
> 
> i own several rodents


If you can use a computer you can work!
even if only proof reading, stuffing envelopes or making crackers!
now quit making excuses!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> If you can use a computer you can work!
> even if only proof reading, stuffing envelopes or making crackers!
> now quit making excuses!


ive never once said i cant work anyway so i dont know why you are starting with me

i just said i cant do a out of the home job


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> It does! But they shud be blaming themselves for that not pooling all claimants as the same ...they are so quick to condemn a society THEY have created


suzy, my view is that they should be targeting claiments with 5 children plus!
what are you views on this? Seriously I would be interested to know
xxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ive never once said i cant work anyway so i dont know why you are starting with me
> 
> i just said i cant do a out of the home job


Im not starting on you!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> ive never once said i cant work anyway so i dont know why you are starting with me
> 
> i just said i cant do a out of the home job


then go wash the pots!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Im not starting on you!


ok thats good


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> then go wash the pots!


i cant do that lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> then go wash the pots!


Sorry but your view of disability is actually so simplistic... it shows you have not a clue

Have you heard of agorophobia...bipolar...depression (not talking about having an off day either).....you seem to think that disability is decided by whether you can use a keyboard or wash the pots...sorry but that is total BS :bored:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

chichi said:


> Sorry but your view of disability is actually so simplistic... it shows you have not a clue
> 
> Have you heard of agorophobia...bipolar...depression (not talking about having an off day either).....you seem to think that disability is decided by whether you can use a keyboard or wash the pots...sorry but that is total BS :bored:


yeah exactly!

its funny but DT claims to be disabled herself but she really doesnt have a clue, she has the 'if i can do it you can do it' attitude


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> suzy, my view is that they should be targeting claiments with 5 children plus!
> what are you views on this? Seriously I would be interested to know
> xxx


I think anyone who depends soley on benefits and has more than two children should defeintley be looked at .i personally think its wrong to have x amount of kids if u cannot provide for them ...but like i say they hav allowed this to happen decades ago and now w have e a benefit dependant mentality ....what did they expect? ...and then they panic and ensure we all blame each other instead of them


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i can contribute to a forum, that does not mean i can go a job working out of the house, the fact you think the two are the same is laughable
> 
> i own several rodents


I think what DT is saying, although I may be incorrect in this assumption, is that there are jobs which can be done at home via the internet and so you could try and find a job of this type. For example, selling on eBay, working in customer services as a remote operator to name a couple of things available.


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

for me, if someone is on benefits through genuine need then i have no problem with them choosing to spend money on things like sky. particularly in the cases of illness/disability then i can imagine that the tv can become a bit of a godsend. it's the people that are abusing the benefits system that i have an issue with, and they are the ones that need tackling.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> I think what DT is saying, although I may be incorrect in this assumption, is that there are jobs which can be done at home via the internet and so you could try and find a job of this type. For example, selling on eBay, working in customer services as a remote operator to name a couple of things available.


thats all well and good

but finding a online/home job that isnt a scam is a different matter


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I think what DT is saying, although I may be incorrect in this assumption, is that there are jobs which can be done at home via the internet and so you could try and find a job of this type. For example, selling on eBay, working in customer services as a remote operator to name a couple of things available.


Thank you scaremist, that is exactly what I am saying.
50 years ago things would have been different, but today anyone who whats too can if they are so inclined.

as it happens, very good friend of mine, and an ex forum member as it happens (more disabled the most I add) has just embarked on a new bussiness enterprise and she is totally 100% housebound!

where there is a will there is a way!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> Thank you scaremist, that is exactly what I am saying.
> 50 years ago things would have been different, but today anyone who whats too can if they are so inclined.
> 
> as it happens, very good friend of mine, and an ex forum member as it happens (more disabled the most I add) has just embarked on a new bussiness enterprise and she is totally 100% housebound!
> ...


OMG.......I dont think you are listening. It is not possible for everyone!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Pixieandbow said:


> My understanding is he gets the higher rate mobility to help him with getting around. If he's living with me it becomes more difficult to argue he needs that help as I can run him around


Pixie, Do you have a Disabled Advice Bureau near you? It might be worth making an appointment, and talking your situation through.

They should be able to advise you on the effect of moving in together. Then if you are entitled to any additional (carer/attentance type) benefits, they will help you fill the forms in in a way that will make your application more likely to be successful.

Logic says that, even if you live together, your OHs difficulties remain the same, so why should you be worse off. But then when did logic come into the benefit system?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> thats all well and good
> 
> but finding a online/home job that isnt a scam is a different matter


Clearly you do have to be careful but I work from home and have done so for 14 years and I know others who work from home too. They work for well known organisations like BT, British Gas, Littlewoods catalogue as remote customer service operators. I know someone who set up her own online shop on eBay. She orders her stock online and sells online. These aren't scams but genuine work opportunities.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> OMG.......I dont think you are listening. It is not possible for everyone!


OMG why?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> OMG.......I dont think you are listening. It is not possible for everyone!


Maybe if you explained the problems some people might have that would prevent them from working at home, we might better understand. Rather than quoting conditions, explain what it is about those conditions that stops people from being able to do jobs.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> OMG why?


There are a thousand reasons why some disabled people cannot do some form of work.

It isnt difficult to work out some of those reasons.....I know somebody that looks as "normal" as the day is long....however....due to certain things in her life feels she is a worthless piece of rubbish. She cannot talk to anyone on the phone (to the point of a panic attack being brought on) because she fears she will say something stupid and hasnt been out of the house for years. She is totally reliant upon others. She has been receiving therapy for years...has self harmed and cannot take any form of pressure without cracking up completely. Dont tell me...she should open an ebay shop


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> There are a thousand reasons why some disabled people cannot do some form of work.
> 
> It isnt difficult to work out some of those reasons.....I know somebody that looks as "normal" as the day is long....however....due to certain things in her life feels she is a worthless piece of rubbish. She cannot talk to anyone on the phone (to the point of a panic attack being brought on) because she fears she will say something stupid and hasnt been out of the house for years. She is totally reliant upon others. She has been receiving therapy for years...has self harmed and cannot take any form of pressure without cracking up completely. Dont tell me...she should open an ebay shop


so what are we talking? 0000001%?
There will always be ONE that cannot
but of those that claim they can't 99.99999% can!
and that is the problem!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Maybe if you explained the problems some people might have that would prevent them from working at home, we might better understand. Rather than quoting conditions, explain what it is about those conditions that stops people from being able to do jobs.


Off the top of my head....what about ME?
you would find it very difficult to physically cope with a job consistantly (even a sitting down one), also may have memory problems which wouldnt help!
Im sure there are plenty of others if you really think about it!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> There are a thousand reasons why some disabled people cannot do some form of work.
> 
> It isnt difficult to work out some of those reasons.....I know somebody that looks as "normal" as the day is long....however....due to certain things in her life feels she is a worthless piece of rubbish. She cannot talk to anyone on the phone (to the point of a panic attack being brought on) because she fears she will say something stupid and hasnt been out of the house for years. She is totally reliant upon others. She has been receiving therapy for years...has self harmed and cannot take any form of pressure without cracking up completely. Dont tell me...she should open an ebay shop


Is she capable of chatting on forums because I think you'll find that DT's point was that if someone is capable of participating in a forum, they are capable of doing some form of work from home using the internet or phone. The type of person you have just described would not be capable of writing on forums; these places are heavy going and not for the faint hearted, so anyone capable of withstanding what goes on here is strong enough to deal with a job from home.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i can type on a forum but i can not speak to people over the phone

chances are i can not work every day either 

i can not do anything that involves stress

or dealing with the public

etc etc


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

OK I can't talk on the phone to people I don't know, my support worker even has to make appointments for me. The voices are often too loud to think straight. I'm often too paranoid thinking everyone will get me. I often don't have the physical strength from self neglect... it goes on


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Off the top of my head....what about ME?
> you would find it very difficult to physically cope with a job consistantly (even a sitting down one), also may have memory problems which wouldnt help!
> Im sure there are plenty of others if you really think about it!


Not even part-time? I know someone with ME who works from home teaching. She just does an hour here and there. It may not be full time but she still manages something and because she does not exceed the 16 hours work limit and earns only a little more than she is allowed on benefits, her benefits are not severely affected.

So go on, what else?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh and unless these so called jobs earn enough to cover bills/rent etc those working from home will still get some sort of benefit


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

What about stuffing envelopes or making crakers!
neither of these entail taking on the phone!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh and unless these so called jobs earn enough to cover bills/rent etc those working from home will still get some sort of benefit


Many will still qualify for working tax credit!
And will be better off!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i can type on a forum but i can not speak to people over the phone
> 
> chances are i can not work every day either
> 
> ...


Okay fair enough, you do not have the confidence to speak to people on the phone. You say you cannot have any dealings with the public. We are the public. You are talking with us and you can bet we are probably a lot harsher and more opinionated on this forum than a member of the public with whom you are doing business. I know someone who works in customer service but all her contact with customers is done via e-mail or live chat.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Is she capable of chatting on forums because I think you'll find that DT's point was that if someone is capable of participating in a forum, they are capable of doing some form of work from home using the internet or phone. The type of person you have just described would not be capable of writing on forums; these places are heavy going and not for the faint hearted, so anyone capable of withstanding what goes on here is strong enough to deal with a job from home.


These places are heavy going for people with mental/social illnesses because of people like you and DT. Which is a shame because it could help some people on the road to recovery but because of the insensitivites of some clueless people...forums can be too stressful for some people that lack confidence.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> These places are heavy going for people with mental/social illnesses because of people like you and DT. Which is a shame because it could help some people on the road to recovery but because of the insensitivites of some clueless people...forums can be too stressful for some people that lack confidence.


i dont think that is jusified! please elaborate!
and remember! Im in the same boat as tinkerbell


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Okay fair enough, you do not have the confidence to speak to people on the phone. You say you cannot have any dealings with the public. We are the public. You are talking with us and you can bet we are probably a lot harsher and more opinionated on this forum than a member of the public with whom you are doing business. I know someone who works in customer service but all her contact with customers is done via e-mail or live chat.


yes i could contact customers via email, its face to face or speaking over phone i have trouble with

nothing to do with confidence though

i'll say again though its finding these jobs


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Is she capable of chatting on forums because I think you'll find that DT's point was that if someone is capable of participating in a forum, they are capable of doing some form of work from home using the internet or phone. The type of person you have just described would not be capable of writing on forums; these places are heavy going and not for the faint hearted, so anyone capable of withstanding what goes on here is strong enough to deal with a job from home.


Utter bullshine.

I write on forums because I limit myself to half hour or an hour on there when I feel up to it - I cannot say if that will be everyday for a while, or the odd day or not for a few weeks. Its unpredictable when I will flare up badly. I enjoy having some debate and getting the grey cells going as well as feeling connected as disability is limiting on a social life so I think forums are great.
I can not work - either at an office or from home doing anything that involves using my arms for long or repetitive things. 
Please explain how the funk could I do customer services, use a PC or hold a phone or wash pans etc when on a bad day I LITERALLY can't even wipe my own arse. 
If I take my painkillers I am on another planet and can't see let alone think straight.

I guess you will go on to say somethign along the lines of 'you're in geniune need we don't mean you' - but the fact is - you did mean me until I gave a tiny insight into my limitations. Being disabled is not 'oooh I'd love to have a lie in!' 'You're soooo lucky! No work!' It's f*&^(g CRAP and you get judged all the goddamn time. I would give anything to be fully able and pain free as well as guilt free - guilt because of things that that get said along the lines of you should/can do SOMEthing. I can't. I tried. The GP tried to retire me at 28 years old, I have had major risky surgeries - there IS a will but there is no way - physically. I mean - that's just insulting to me and probably others...so how about you try to consider that no not 'everyone can work'.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Many will still qualify for working tax credit!
> And will be better off!


actually working tax credits for me and my OH is 89 a week, we would actually be better of on JSA


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> These places are heavy going for people with mental/social illnesses because of people like you and DT. Which is a shame because it could help some people on the road to recovery but because of the insensitivites of some clueless people...forums can be too stressful for some people that lack confidence.


and if forums are so stressful they why (out o curosity of course) do those that are vunarble participate?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> OK I can't talk on the phone to people I don't know, my support worker even has to make appointments for me. The voices are often too loud to think straight. I'm often too paranoid thinking everyone will get me. I often don't have the physical strength from self neglect... it goes on


Are you not taking medication for the voices? Risperidone, for example, helps people with these issues. I know of several people who have these problems, family members from within my own circle of friends who deal with these issues. Once those problems are brought under control, some kind of work which keeps your mind occupied can be therapeutic.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh and unless these so called jobs earn enough to cover bills/rent etc those working from home will still get some sort of benefit


Quite possibly. They might still get DLA or even income support allows you to earn some money before it affects your benefit.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Are you not taking medication for the voices? Risperidone, for example, helps people with these issues. I know of several people who have these problems, family members from within my own circle of friends who deal with these issues. Once those problems are brought under control, some kind of work which keeps your mind occupied can be therapeutic.


of course I'm taking meds for it, but not all mental illness is controllable,I think my shrink and nurse know me better then you


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

fierceabby said:


> Utter bullshine.
> 
> I write on forums because I limit myself to half hour or an hour on there when I feel up to it - I cannot say if that will be everyday for a while, or the odd day or not for a few weeks. Its unpredictable when I will flare up badly. I enjoy having some debate and getting the grey cells going as well as feeling connected as disability is limiting on a social life so I think forums are great.
> I can not work - either at an office or from home doing anything that involves using my arms for long or repetitive things.
> ...


Dont bank on any understanding. She just made a "pass the tissues" comment to another member who explained her illness


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> actually working tax credits for me and my OH is 89 a week, we would actually be better of on JSA


Did you just say that WTC for you and your other half was £89 a week?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> These places are heavy going for people with mental/social illnesses because of people like you and DT. Which is a shame because it could help some people on the road to recovery but because of the insensitivites of some clueless people...forums can be too stressful for some people that lack confidence.


And I suppose when you attack DT and myself, you are completely innocent? You just want to shut us up, take away our right to an opinion. If you can't do that through reasoned argument, you resort to crying poor me, poor me or poor those who also don't want us to have an opinion.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

chichi said:


> Dont bank on any understanding. She just made a "pass the tissues" comment to another member who explained her illness


Oh dear. Well there's no point wasting my efforts trying then!! Thanks for the heads up - I'll away to bed x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> i dont think that is jusified! please elaborate!
> and remember! Im in the same boat as tinkerbell


Oh its justified....what I just read (and you were backing up with your comments) on the recently closed thread was vile!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And back to the original post!
personally i dont think that anyone on benifits should be able to hav what those who work for a minimum wage cannot afford!
so no! sky TV is a no no imo!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i could contact customers via email, its face to face or speaking over phone i have trouble with
> 
> nothing to do with confidence though
> 
> i'll say again though its finding these jobs


I'm not saying its easy. Jobs have been hard to obtain for a very long time. The point DT made is that some people just give up and don't even bother trying using the excuse that they cannot leave the house as a reason. We are simply saying that it is possible to get these jobs but you need to try if you want one. Took me about 12 months to find a job I could do at home but I eventually found one.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Oh its justified....what I just read (and you were backing up with your comments) on the recently closed thread was vile!


I dont have a clue what you are on about!
the topic here is SKY TY and benefits!
just to remind you like


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

some of the views on here are disgraceful!

Just because someone has the physical ability to work does not mean they can, mental illness can affect peoples day to day well being one day they May be ok the next be in a completely different frame of mind, which stops them functioning in the way they usually can.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> And I suppose when you attack DT and myself, you are completely innocent? You just want to shut us up, take away our right to an opinion. If you can't do that through reasoned argument, you resort to crying poor me, poor me or poor those who also don't want us to have an opinion.


I havent "poor me'd" once so not sure what thats all about.

I am innocent of being a jumped up bigot that thinks EVERYONE who is disabled can work from home.

I am guilty of giving those who dont have a clue of disability a run for their money in debate...because Ive lived around disability...both mental and physical...so I know that your simplistic world doesnt exist.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Did you just say that WTC for you and your other half was £89 a week?


yes that is what i said


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

fierceabby said:


> Utter bullshine.
> 
> I write on forums because I limit myself to half hour or an hour on there when I feel up to it - I cannot say if that will be everyday for a while, or the odd day or not for a few weeks. Its unpredictable when I will flare up badly. I enjoy having some debate and getting the grey cells going as well as feeling connected as disability is limiting on a social life so I think forums are great.
> I can not work - either at an office or from home doing anything that involves using my arms for long or repetitive things.
> ...


You can get part-time customer service jobs where you need do only 5 hours per week if you wish spread over the entire week and you don't need much just your ears because you wear a headset. For the most part the only hand actions is pressing a mouse.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> of course I'm taking meds for it, but not all mental illness is controllable,I think my shrink and nurse know me better then you


I didn't say I know you that's why I phrased it as a questions. Duh!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes that is what i said


So also what you are saying is that 'its' not worth you going back to work if all they are going to add to your wage is a measly £89 PW week " is that correct?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We all have an income one way or another and we are all entitled to spend it as we feel fit.

At the end of the day working or not everyone has choices, I don't see a problem with that.

My only gripe is with people who are fit to work but choose to live on benefits as a right.

To me benefits are there in case we need it - a right that we all have and something we have all contributed to.

Benefit fraud to me is when someone is claiming when they are not legimately entitled to claim.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> Dont bank on any understanding. She just made a "pass the tissues" comment to another member who explained her illness


When people start with personal insults and expletives a pass the tissue comment is all they deserve.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> I havent "poor me'd" once so not sure what thats all about.
> 
> I am innocent of being a jumped up bigot that thinks EVERYONE who is disabled can work from home.
> 
> I am guilty of giving those who dont have a clue of disability a run for their money in debate...because Ive lived around disability...both mental and physical...so I know that your simplistic world doesnt exist.


why do you 'assume' that we don;t have a 'clue'?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> I havent "poor me'd" once so not sure what thats all about.
> 
> I am innocent of being a jumped up bigot that thinks EVERYONE who is disabled can work from home.
> 
> I am guilty of giving those who dont have a clue of disability a run for their money in debate...because Ive lived around disability...both mental and physical...so I know that your simplistic world doesnt exist.


And you are living in a fantasy world if you think every person who claims they cannot work from home actually can't because you can bet some of them can.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> When people start with personal insults and expletives a pass the tissue comment is all they deserve.


That just shows your ignorance towards bipolar....maybe try to understand someone with an illness before making off the cuff hurtful remarks. I dont think you have any idea of mental illness and therefore think you have no idea how awful your remarks were.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> why do you 'assume' that we don;t have a 'clue'?


Exactly, Chici presumes to know us and our personal circumstances. Chichi has no idea if we are disabled or not!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> So also what you are saying is that 'its' not worth you going back to work if all they are going to add to your wage is a measly £89 PW week " is that correct?


no that is not correct

dont know how many times i have to say this but i already work

also 89 is the max, if we earned a wage on top we woudnt get 89 plus the wage


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> why do you 'assume' that we don;t have a 'clue'?


Because your attitude to disability is clueless......


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no that is not correct
> 
> dont know how many times i have to say this but i already work
> 
> also 89 is the max, if we earned a wage on top we woudnt get 89 plus the wage


Ok tinker! Im giving up on this one


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Exactly, Chici presumes to know us and our personal circumstances. Chichi has no idea if we are disabled or not!


Your attitude tells me you have no idea or you wouldnt make the remarks you have on this and other threads.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> That just shows your ignorance towards bipolar....maybe try to understand someone with an illness before making off the cuff hurtful remarks. I dont think you have any idea of mental illness and therefore think you have no idea how awful your remarks were.


You'd be surprised how much I know about mental illness, not that I'm about to tell you because what I know is none of your business. What I do know is that someone with serious mental illness could not handle this forum so they should think twice about posting if they don't like the responses they get. I repeat, I am entitled to my opinion and you are not going to take that away from me with your trite remarks.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Because your attitude to disability is clueless......


Really! do you know my circumstances?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> Ok tinker! Im giving up on this one


i thought you already did anyway, so much for ignoring me


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

DT said:


> Quote:
> 
> why do you 'assume' that we don;t have a 'clue'?


because from your previous posts on this thread you obviously dont!

I think you posts come across quite patronizing, to those on here who have stated they can not work because of a mental illness, its quite rude to state jobs they can do, how do you know what they are like on a daily basis! who are you to say what they can and cant do!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> You'd be surprised how much I know about mental illness, not that I'm about to tell you because what I know is none of your business. What I do know is that someone with serious mental illness could not handle this forum so they should think twice about posting if they don't like the responses they get. I repeat, I am entitled to my opinion and you are not going to take that away from me with your trite remarks.


Hear hear!
And think maybe its time we let this rest now Sacremist


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> because from your previous posts on this thread you obviously dont!
> 
> I think you posts come across quite patronizing, to those on here who have stated they can not work because of a mental illness, its quite rude to state jobs they can do, how do you know what they are like on a daily basis! who are you to say what they can and cant do!
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


thats quite an assumption you have there!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> Your attitude tells me you have no idea or you wouldnt make the remarks you have on this and other threads.


I don't know the people answering my posts. I don't presume to know anything about them. Are you suggesting I tread around egg shells around everyone just in case they have a mental illness? They can say what they like to me but I'm just supposed to sit by and let them. Sorry, but no way. This is a forum where people express their opinions and if others don't like it, we just have to live with it. If someone with a mental illness posts on this forum and doesn't like my answers, they should question whether or not it is a good idea to be on here. I do know people with mental illness. I knew one woman with schizophrenia who managed to work for years. I know of another with Bipolar who works as a nurse manager, so shove that in your pipe.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

To be honest I don't really care if a couple of people on a pet forum don't understand my illness (bipolar, which hasn't so far been controlled with meds) 

My friends and care workers know I'm genuine. My shrink has said there is no way can even start to think of work until I've been stable, and out of hospital for at least a year.

Right off to take my medication and go to bed.. night


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

CaliDog said:


> because from your previous posts on this thread you obviously dont!
> 
> I think you posts come across quite patronizing, to those on here who have stated they can not work because of a mental illness, its quite rude to state jobs they can do, how do you know what they are like on a daily basis! who are you to say what they can and cant do!
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


We are people who are entitled to an opinion that is who we are.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Hear hear!
> And think maybe its time we let this rest now Sacremist


Yes, I agree. Think I'll call it a night.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> You'd be surprised how much I know about mental illness, not that I'm about to tell you because what I know is none of your business. What I do know is that someone with serious mental illness could not handle this forum so they should think twice about posting if they don't like the responses they get. I repeat, I am entitled to my opinion and you are not going to take that away from me with your trite remarks.


You are SUCH a hypocrite....you tell me your insight to mental illness is none of my business and yet here you are telling people suffering mental illness what jobs they can do to get off benefits and even presumed to lecture one member about her meds.....you are PRICELESS!!!!
:sneaky2:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> To be honest I don't really care if a couple of people on a pet forum don't understand my illness (bipolar, which hasn't so far been controlled with meds)
> 
> My friends and care workers know I'm genuine. My shrink has said there is no way can even start to think of work until I've been stable, and out of hospital for at least a year.
> 
> Right off to take my medication and go to bed.. night


Night CM...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> To be honest I don't really care if a couple of people on a pet forum don't understand my illness (bipolar, which hasn't so far been controlled with meds)
> 
> My friends and care workers know I'm genuine. My shrink has said there is no way can even start to think of work until I've been stable, and out of hospital for at least a year.
> 
> Right off to take my medication and go to bed.. night


Me neither! at the end of the day this place is about PETS
no more! but if people care to portray thier circumstance, whether that relates to their health or the benefits they are receiving then they are opening themselves up to debate!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> You are SUCH a hypocrite....you tell me your insight to mental illness is none of my business and yet here you are telling people suffering mental illness what jobs they can do to get off benefits and even presumed to lecture one member about her meds.....you are PRICELESS!!!!
> :sneaky2:


Its called debating Chichi
some are capable, some are not!
Engaging does not mean we all have to share our intimate details
comprende:dita:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> You are SUCH a hypocrite....you tell me your insight to mental illness is none of my business and yet here you are telling people suffering mental illness what jobs they can do to get off benefits and even presumed to lecture one member about her meds.....you are PRICELESS!!!!
> :sneaky2:


You are boring me now. Goodnight!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> I don't know the people answering my posts. I don't presume to know anything about them. Are you suggesting I tread around egg shells around everyone just in case they have a mental illness? They can say what they like to me but I'm just supposed to sit by and let them. Sorry, but no way. This is a forum where people express their opinions and if others don't like it, we just have to live with it. If someone with a mental illness posts on this forum and doesn't like my answers, they should question whether or not it is a good idea to be on here. I do know people with mental illness. I knew one woman with schizophrenia who managed to work for years. I know of another with Bipolar who works as a nurse manager, so shove that in your pipe.


Oh dear....I think this may have become a competition of who knows the person with the most serious illness...that works.....deary me:001_unsure:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Incidentally, referring to the closed thread. I've actually been around here for about 3 years, so not so knew to the forum. I took a break due to work commitments. You know that thing many of us do to earn our money.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goodnight Sacrimist
and thank you


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> Oh dear....I think this may have become a competition of who knows the person with the most serious illness...that works.....deary me:001_unsure:


Yup and you started it!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

DT said:


> Its called debating Chichi
> some are capable, some are not!
> Engaging does not mean we all have to share our intimate details
> comprende:dita:


No in your world engaging means belittling and patronizing those who do. I actually feel sorry for you, bet then I assume thats lost on someone like you.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Goodnight Sacrimist
> and thank you


Good night DT and thank you to you too.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> Its called debating Chichi
> some are capable, some are not!
> Engaging does not mean we all have to share our intimate details
> comprende:dita:


Then keep your sticky judgemental beak out of other peoples business.....simples:devil:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> But benefits are there for people in need, I don't think anyone would dispute that or begrudge people for claiming if they are genuine. Life is unpredictable & we never know when we may be in need of help & that's what benefits are for but not to be a 'career choice' as it is for some people.
> 
> Not only do I depise people cheating the system because I am working & paying for their lifestyle choice but also because they are cheating those who are in need, they are making life more difficult for genuine claimants & making a mockery of a system that was designed to help people.


This post is excellent I feel.

I can see thread has gone quite off track now, but just my two penneth worth, one of the ones that irates me, is the dozens of customer that come into my work or on tv. That are going on about not having enough money etc etc when they have acryrlic/gel/manicured nails that cost £30 a pop, not something I can afford to pay out for and I am sorry but in no ones world is that a neccessity and they could just buy a £1 nail varnish instead if they wanted their nails to look tidy
BUT
again of course it is just the few spoiling for the many.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Incidentally, referring to the closed thread. I've actually been around here for about 3 years, so not so knew to the forum. I took a break due to work commitments. You know that thing many of us do to earn our money.


Me too joined originally in 2008, so not so 'green' as some would like to think


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> This post is excellent I feel.
> 
> I can see thread has gone quite off track now, but just my two penneth worth, one of the ones that irates me, is the dozens of customer that come into my work or on tv. That are going on about not having enough money etc etc when they have acryrlic/gel/manicured nails that cost £30 a pop, not something I can afford to pay out for and I am sorry but in no ones world is that a neccessity and they could just buy a £1 nail varnish instead if they wanted their nails to look tidy
> BUT
> again of course it is just the few spoiling for the many.


My nails only cost me fifteen quid


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Yup and you started it!


Are you 5 or something???? Jeeeez


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Starlite said:


> No in your world engaging means belittling and patronizing those who do. I actually feel sorry for you, bet then I assume thats lost on someone like you.


Suggesting someone might try and get some work they can do at home is belittling and patronising? Gawd, get over yourself.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> Are you 5 or something???? Jeeeez


Are you 5 or something?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

chichi said:


> Are you 5 or something???? Jeeeez


I'm a 6 before you ask


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

chichi said:


> Then keep your sticky judgemental beak out of other peoples business.....simples:devil:


Dt has a right to her opinion......also simples.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Suggesting someone might try and get some work they can do at home is belittling and patronising? Gawd, get over yourself.


You seem to be struggling to read properly as my quote had nothing to do with that. Also, implying frequent posters on the forum takes them away from working and earning money? I think you should get over yourself with your assumptions. People come on here when they are working too.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

DT said:


> I'm a 6 before you ask


Haha I did lol at that

I shall be signing off too now....all this debating is tiring


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Starlite said:


> No in your world engaging means belittling and patronizing those who do. I actually feel sorry for you, bet then I assume thats lost on someone like you.


someone like me? please elaborate


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Starlite said:


> You seem to be struggling to read properly as my quote had nothing to do with that. Also, implying frequent posters on the forum takes them away from working and earning money? I think you should get over yourself with your assumptions. People come on here when they are working too.


Yes! they do, but that was not what we were discussing!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Another for checking


----------

